# Weekly Halo 3 Challenge sign up!



## Mino (Apr 1, 2008)

_________________________________________________





<big><big><big>OddCrazy (OddCrazyMe)</big>

_________________________________________________




<big><big><big>AmazingAndyB (AndyB)</big>

_________________________________________________

*Information*

Start signing up here!  Saturday, April 12th at 3pm CDT is the time.  This week's games will be:

<big><big><big>Team Slayer on Guardian
VIP on Rat's Nest
Assault on High Ground</big>


----------



## Zero_13 (Apr 1, 2008)

Do we choose team? Or do you choose it for us?

 /signs up.


----------



## Furry Sparks (Apr 1, 2008)

Zero_13 said:
			
		

> Do we choose team? Or do you choose it for us?


 ^^^

And I'll sign up.


----------



## AndyB (Apr 1, 2008)

I'm in... as long as I'm awake.


----------



## Mino (Apr 1, 2008)

Well, that's really something I didn't think about.  I was thinking of just randomly splitting people up, but I can put people on whichever team they want.  I'll put myself on which ever team has the least players.

So I guess I'll just randomly split them unless someone has a specific request to be with someone else.  AndyB and I will be on seperate teams.


----------



## AndyB (Apr 1, 2008)

Mino said:
			
		

> *AndyB* and *I* will be on seperate teams.


 I doubt I'm that much of a theat, to anyone.


----------



## Mino (Apr 1, 2008)

AndyB said:
			
		

> Mino said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 Yeah, I forgot it was CoD 4 you were good at....

Well then whatever teams happen happen.

Pick your team!


----------



## AndyB (Apr 1, 2008)

Mino said:
			
		

> AndyB said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


  
I'll be....Blue


----------



## Mino (Apr 1, 2008)

Ok then.


----------



## Tyler (Apr 1, 2008)

If you guys want I can attempt to get you guys boards in Bell Street for each team. Not sure if it'll be free, but who knows.

/signs up


----------



## MGMT (Apr 1, 2008)

I'll sign up. 

Doesn't matter which team I'm on.. You pick.


----------



## AndyB (Apr 1, 2008)

OddCrazyMe said:
			
		

> If you guys want I can attempt to get you guys boards in Bell Street for each team. Not sure if it'll be free, but who knows.


 I do like the thought of that.


----------



## Grawr (Apr 1, 2008)

I'll try my best to make it, I'm pretty sure I can.

Sign me up. Whatever team is good.


----------



## Mino (Apr 1, 2008)

OddCrazyMe said:
			
		

> If you guys want I can attempt to get you guys boards in Bell Street for each team. Not sure if it'll be free, but who knows.
> 
> /signs up


 No need really....

I got the other two up there, too.


----------



## MGMT (Apr 3, 2008)

To make teams even, I'll drop out if you need me too.


----------



## Mino (Apr 5, 2008)

Today at 3pm!

3v4 works for me.


----------



## Furry Sparks (Apr 5, 2008)

Mino said:
			
		

> Today at 3pm!
> 
> 3v4 works for me.


I'll have to remember to get on.


----------



## Tyler (Apr 5, 2008)

I'm not going to be able to do it unless it's a little later tonight. >.>;;


----------



## Mino (Apr 5, 2008)

Like, how late?


----------



## Tyler (Apr 5, 2008)

Mino said:
			
		

> Like, how late?


 Maybe an hour from now?


----------



## Mino (Apr 5, 2008)

OddCrazyMe said:
			
		

> Mino said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 Well, we can wait, so far we have 4.


----------



## MGMT (Apr 5, 2008)

My live is being ******** sorry.. My brother got on the computer while I was playing the first game, and it disconnected.


----------



## Mino (Apr 5, 2008)

Well, this 3v4 was a 2v2.

Next week maybe?


----------



## Grawr (Apr 5, 2008)

Mino said:
			
		

> Well, this 3v4 was a 2v2.
> 
> Next week maybe?


 Sure.

 I'm always on, so any time is good for me.


----------



## Mino (Apr 5, 2008)

Cleared the rosters, put up the gametypes we'll do this week.

And please sign up and show up, we can change the time easily still.


----------



## Furry Sparks (Apr 6, 2008)

I'll sign up


----------



## Mino (Apr 7, 2008)

Well, now that AndyB has RROD, we now have two people for the next challenge.  >_>


----------



## AndyB (Apr 9, 2008)

So I take it this week is cancelled?


----------



## Grawr (Apr 9, 2008)

I'm still up for it, whenever it is.


----------



## AndyB (Apr 9, 2008)

Hmm, still a bit bleak.
I had an idea, but I forgot it while typing.


----------



## Mino (Apr 9, 2008)

Yeah, let's skip this Saturday.


----------



## AndyB (Apr 9, 2008)

If my Xbox returns next week, hopefully, and I'll have money (for Live) on the Friday... I should be able to return for next time.   
^_^


----------



## Mino (Apr 14, 2008)

Well, I guess we can try for another challenge this weekend, so start signing up!


----------



## AndyB (Apr 14, 2008)

Put me down as a maybe...
I'm I'll get it back back Friday max. just whether or not I'll have Gold is another thing.     
(Blue team)


----------



## Tyler (Apr 15, 2008)

I'm HOPING, I'll be able to come... T_T

Never works out, does it.


----------



## AndyB (Apr 16, 2008)

I'm doubting I'll get on now.
Still nothing,


----------



## Grawr (May 10, 2008)

We starting this up again anytime soon? D:


----------



## Mino (May 11, 2008)

No one ever plays anymore.

A weekly CoD 4 challenge though....


----------



## Zero_13 (May 11, 2008)

I don't have Halo 3.. for now.

I still have CoD4.


----------

